# fatiguant / fatigant



## geve

Amis du français, bonjour !

J'ai fait une découverte aujourd'hui, et je me sens un peu bête. Je m'empresse donc de créer un fil par acte de contrition  

Voilà : j'avais écrit le mot *fatiguant*, et mes yeux fatigués ont bloqué dessus : pourquoi met-on un U entre le G et le A ? Le G est dur devant le A (contrairement au E de _fatiguer_)  Alors j'ai essayé d'écrire *fatigant*... mais l'apparence générale du mot me semblait fort laide et donc fautive. 

Une bonne bagarre gougelesque ne m'a pas vraiment aidée, et puis j'ai découvert le fin mot : les deux orthographes existent !
Comme vous le saviez peut-être, *fatiguant* est le participe présent, et *fatigant* est l'adjectif. Plusieurs autres exceptions de ce genre existent, voir ce site.

Je crois bien n'avoir jamais écrit "fatigant" de ma vie...  
Alors, dites-moi donc si vous, vous auriez mis un U ou pas pour me dire que je suis _fatigante,_ et si écrire _fatig*u*ant*e*_ vous paraît tolérable ou bien passible de la décapitation immédiate.


----------



## Agnès E.

Ah. Oh.

C'est très bizarre...
J'aurais écrit _fatiguant_ et _fatigante_, moi. Bref, j'aurais tout mélangé, en un artistique mais non moins fumeux gloubiboulga ! 
Où c'est, la guillotine ? je vais faire la queue.


----------



## geve

Mais non, c'est toi qui as raison ! Enfin, presque  

Si j'ai bien compris les règles, on peut écrire :
*fatiguant* (participe présent)
*fatigant* (adjectif masculin)
*fatigante* (adjectif féminin)

Mais on ne peut pas écrire *fatiguante *


En tout cas : ouf ! Si même Agnès se trompe, je pense qu'on peut m'excuser, non ? 

(pas de guillotine pour toi : ta tête ne passerait pas, trop pleine qu'elle est !!  )


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Agnès E. said:
			
		

> Ah. Oh.
> 
> C'est très bizarre...
> J'aurais écrit _fatiguant_ et _fatigante_, moi. Bref, j'aurais tout mélangé, en un artistique mais non moins fumeux gloubiboulga !
> Où c'est, la guillottine ? je vais faire la queue.


Oh. Ah.
Je pense écrire toujours fatiguante. Pire, j'aurais pris fatigante pour une faute...  
Dommage, j'aimais bien ma tête...


----------



## anangelaway

Bonjour les filles! 

_Je crois_ que j'ai plutôt respecté les fameuses règles, et je n'aurais jamais écris _fatig*u*ant*e*_, non, c'est sûr.


----------



## beri

non 'fatiguante' n'existe pas, _les filles_ 
de même, on trouvera 'navigant' et 'naviguant' (personnel navigant; les personnes naviguant sur ce site)

par contre attention (et celui-ci je ne le sais jamais): 'exigent' n'est pas un adjectif (exigeant), mais juste la forme conjuguée présent 3e pl.
On peut être induit en erreur (comme moi  ) par des 'contingent', 'détergent', 'précédent' et autres 'sergent' (  oh, la belle porte, c'est pour moi?)


----------



## geve

Merci, Agnès. Ils sont intenables, ces jeunes !  

En effet, _exigeant_ est un autre piège (voir cet autre lien)
Je suis effondrée : comment ai-je pu commettre une si énooorme faute, moi qui ai toujours eu 20/20 en dictée ??  Je dirai désormais "exténuant", na !

En tout cas, je déduis de vos messages (et d'un survol rapide du web) que la faute est courante (je n'irais pas jusqu'à dire acceptable...) 
Mais une question me taraude, quand même : Angel, Beri, vous qui écrivez bien le français, est-ce que cette mauvaise orthographe vous accroche le regard ?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Geve, je crois que graphiquement, on a plus l'habitude de voir écrit "fatigue" que tout autre mot en fatig*. Alors ça ne choque pas l'oeil ce petit u en plus, bien au contraire. 
Je suis effondrée moi aussi par ma nullité (que je croyais limitée à l'anglais !  )... Ca ajoute un peu plus à ma tristesse du soir.
Bonsoir.

(oui, parce que brutale, mais sensible aussi...)


----------



## anangelaway

geve said:
			
		

> Angel, qui *n'*écrivez *(plus si)* bien le français, est-ce que cette mauvaise ortographe vous accroche le regard ?


 
Oui, surtout avec _fatig*u*ant*e. *_
''Les quelques kilomètres de rando nous fatigant fatiguant, nous décidons de faire une halte.'
''Par contre, c'est une rando vraiment fatiguante fatigante.''  

Mais franchement, je fais des fautes milles fois bien plus graves que celle-ci aujourd'hui. Et puis je suis contre la guillotine!


----------



## paulvial

merci pour un fil très intéressant, qui m'a contraint à réfléchir 
j'aurais écrit sans hésitation "ce travail est très fatigant" 
mais je suppose que si dans le même paragraphe, j'avais eu à écrire " en me fatiguant à faire ce travail, j'ai pensé à toi" je pense que soit j'aurais fait une erreur, soit je me serais posé la question et n'aurais pas trouvé la réponse !!!


----------



## OlivierG

[…]

Pour "fatigant/fatiguant", je crois bien que je me serais trompé. 

Mais je ne suis pas un maître es orthographe, et j'avoue avoir fait quelques fautes lorsqu'on m'a soumis cette courte dictée : "En l'occurrence, l'imbécillité est un dilemme étymologique"


----------



## Cath.S.

[…]

Pour répondre à la question initiale (eh oui, j'ai une conscience, ou un surmoi ou un truc du même genre) je crois que j'ai toujours écrit _fatiguant_, y compris lorsque il aurait fallu écrire _fatigant_. Mais je refuse que l'on me coupe quoi que ce soit, surtout la tête : j'en ai encore besoin.


----------



## Raoul_14740

Après recherches, j'ai trouvé la règle suivante:
Les verbes en -guer conservent gu dans toute la conjugaison, même devant
a et o.


----------



## geostan

Je ne crois pas que j'aurais commis cette faute. Peut-être est-ce parce que j'ai appris le français comme langue étrangère. Mais il y en a sans doute tellement d'autres que j'ai commises que je ne dois pas m'en vanter.



Raoul_14740 said:


> Après recherches, j'ai trouvé la règle suivante:
> Les verbes en -guer conservent gu dans toute la conjugaison, même devant a et o.



Oui, mais cela concerne uniquement son emploi comme verbe, non pas comme adjectif, meme si c'est "verbal."


----------



## itka

Oui, c'est ça.
Le participe présent fait partie de la conjugaison, donc : *fatiguant,*
L'adjectif verbal, lui, n'en fait pas partie : *fatigant, fatigante.*


----------



## tilt

Je me permets de mettre un lien vers un autre fil, postérieur à celui-ci, traitant de la même question (en beaucoup moins de mots ! ) […].


----------



## Nini235

Bonjour,
Ma question est au sujet de l'emploi de "fatigant" et "fatiguant".
Je sais que les deux s'écrivent, mais je ne sais pas exactement quelle est la règle de grammaire qui s'applique. Je crois qu'on utilise "fatiguant" pour le participe présent et "fatigant" pour l'adjectif, mais je ne suis pas sûre du tout. Si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider à résoudre ce problème... Merci d'avance.
Anne


----------



## ygerne

Vous avez très bien compris : C'est un travail fatigant. (= adjectif). Il pourrait vivre mieux en se fatiguant moins. (= participe présent)


----------

